# Tranvestites and bikes



## Blue Hills (2 May 2015)

Really nice article..

Funny day in the press today.


http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...fect-sport-for-transvestites#comment-51401723

In case anyone should go off on one, i'm a great fan of grayson.

Pity the over-sensitive soul who chucked his pottery trophy.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 May 2015)

Grayson Perry said:


> I even employ the old race tactic of slowing down just before I reach them, getting my breath back, then sprinting past with a cheery greeting to rub in the (imagined) humiliation.


I'd never thought of that and one day when I pass someone I'm going to do that too...

Oh yes!

One day, I _will_ pass someone


----------



## Arrowfoot (2 May 2015)

Wow, the guy is a hardcore bikie, dress or no dress. He does have a point about Mountain bikes saving cycling. It is usually the starter for newbies even till today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2015)

This is a great article, but it should be in the General Cycling section, where everone can enjoy it!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 May 2015)

damn... i thought i invented the MTB aged 12... looks like Mr Perry's invention pre-dates mine by some considerable time.

Nice article.


----------



## goody (2 May 2015)

I quite enjoy getting into womens underwear on occassion.


----------



## Bazzer (2 May 2015)

They say don't judge a book by its cover. If ever a phrase fitted, Grayson Perry is that book.


----------



## Sandman-bm (2 May 2015)

Great article, but no way am I going to ride my trike in my Cilt,
before anyone comments, its a Welsh cilt, no K in the welsh language 
regards
john


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2015)

I'm now wondering whether he was the guy I cycled along with for a while on the Thames path when the Tall Ships festival was hosted in Greenwich a summer and a half ago. Though I suppose there must be more than one cross dressing cyclist on a Dutch bike in London. Anyhow, we had a short moan about people in uniforms with the power to say no while we navigated a diversion near the O2. They'd blocked off the Thames cycle route (NCN1) because of the large number of people and were clearly enjoying their arbitrary duties.

The only thing that makes me doubt that it was him was that he seemed to have no problem with me going off ahead and leaving him to able along. People who've ridden with me will know that I do very little overtaking unless it's downhill. Perhaps he was dressed for a more demure style of riding.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 May 2015)

Good on him, interesting article.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2015)

Sandman-bm said:


> Great article, but no way am I going to ride my trike in my Cilt,
> before anyone comments, its a Welsh cilt, no K in the welsh language
> regards
> john


Thanks for reassuring us. Don't want to see your cilt ......


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2015)

Bazzer said:


> They say don't judge a book by its cover. If ever a phrase fitted, Grayson Perry is that book.


Yes, and the delightful thing is, which you'd never guess from seeing a pic of him in one of his dresses, and that he's an artist, is that he is very down to earth. I can recommend his autobiography, though it is a bit short.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2015)

Sandman-bm said:


> Great article, but no way am I going to ride my trike in my Cilt,
> before anyone comments, its a Welsh cilt, no K in the welsh language
> regards
> john


As Sir Anthony Hopkins is reputed to have told an annoying American at a party who introduced himself as a fellow 'selt'; "There are two kinds: selts and sunts and you sir are a sunt"


----------



## Globalti (3 May 2015)

Perry is an all-round excellent bloke, I'd love to have a beer with him, though preferably not while he's dressed up. He's correct about mountain bikes, they did save cycling.


----------



## Mandragora (4 May 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> I'd never thought of that and one day when I pass someone I'm going to do that too...
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> One day, I _will_ pass someone



It'll be me. It always is.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Surely you cross dress before cycling, and then ride the bike once the clothes are on?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Serious question for a moment (rare in these parts, I know), but are you a real cross dresser Ena? It's not the slightest issue for me, just curious if you're joshing or not.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Oct 2018)

ena said:


> I also like getting into women underwear also



Who doesn't?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Yeah, that's cool. I'm a Y front man myself, classic orange with brown trim.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Unfortunately, the Magistrate has banned me from hanging them on the washing line. Last time I hung them on the line in Salisbury my Russian neighbours fell ill.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

It's not for me, but I've no problem whatsoever with folk who dress up. Not doing anyone any harm, are they? I like people because of the quality of their character, the clothes they wear are unimportant.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

It must take some gumption to do so in public, what with some of the small minded folk out there?


----------



## Globalti (8 Oct 2018)

He's wrong though, I invented the mountain bike when I was 14. I butchered the tiny chainring off my brother's Triang trike and bolted it inside the chainring of my racer. It had to be changed by hand but I took the bike down to Jesmond Dene and rode it up some impossibly steep slopes, amazed at how it made me puff and pant, until the chainring collapsed catastrophically under the strain.

On tranvestites, when I crashed my bike and broke my collar bone my cycling buddies just took the mickey and prodded my shoulder but a "lady" named Sandra who marshalls at local races took pity on me and drove me and my bike to a local cafe where I was able to wait for my wife.


----------



## Globalti (8 Oct 2018)

The only person who showed kindness and recognised that I was in shock until my wife and son showed up.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

I invented the Mountain Bike in 1971. I Was from a poor family,, so couldn't afford a new racer. I found a racer frame in a ditch one day. I fitted it with a set of wheels and tyres from my Dads Bultaco trail bike, and handlebars from a jet ski, which I had also just invented.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I invented the Mountain Bike in 1971. I Was from a poor family,, so couldn't afford a new racer. I found a racer frame in a ditch one day. I fitted it with a set of wheels and tyres from my Dads Bultaco trail bike, and handlebars from *a jet ski, which I had also just invented.*


For going down white water and waterfalls?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Strangely enough, yes!


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Oct 2018)

I can't help thinking that what started as a normal conversation about Grayson (who btw is an all round good egg) enjoying cycling has turned into a surreal conceptual art installation!


----------



## Alan O (9 Oct 2018)

Globalti said:


> Perry is an all-round excellent bloke, I'd love to have a beer with him, though preferably not while he's dressed up.


Same here. I've always liked him, as an artist and as an all-round good bloke. And I wouldn't care what he was wearing.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2018)

Never heard of him


----------



## Salar (9 Oct 2018)

Grayson Perry.



Phaeton said:


> Never heard of him



Eddie likes riding bikes too.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Yep, I alsways watch when Perry Mason is on the box.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I invented the Mountain Bike in 1971. I Was from a poor family,, so couldn't afford a new racer. I found a racer frame in a ditch one day. I fitted it with a set of wheels and tyres from my Dads Bultaco trail bike, and handlebars from a jet ski, which I had also just invented.



I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy, Baalzebub has a bike set aside for me...


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2018)

For me!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Oct 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy, Baalzebub has a bike set aside for me...





DCBassman said:


> For me!



I'm blaming you two for the fact that I've now got Freddie Mercury at full volume inside my head and I can't get rid of him!


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

For meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Any way the wind bloowwwwsssss....


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye
So you think you can love me and leave me to die
Oh baby, can't do this to me baby
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here

Ooh yeah, ooh yeah nothing really matters
Anyone can see nothing really matters
Nothing really matters to me
Anyway the wind blows


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

Well, that moved a fair way off topic in a few posts!


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Well, that moved a fair way off topic in a few posts!


----------



## Alan O (10 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Any way the wind bloowwwwsssss....


Any way, headwind bloowwwwsssss ?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Why is Ena now showing as a Guest? Did he turn out to be Regulator or somesuch?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Why is Ena now showing as a Guest?



No loss, his posts were pants.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Yeah, knickers to him. No need to a dress him any more. It's not like we were tights, or stocking up on stories to exchange. I'm surprised the mods didn't just suspender him.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> No loss, his posts were pants.


i thought they were frocks?


----------



## topshopper19 (10 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Really nice article..
> 
> Funny day in the press today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Oct 2018)

Galileo Galileo...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Why is Ena now showing as a Guest? Did he turn out to be Regulator or somesuch?


No, nothing like that.
I think Google misled them to CC, probably not what they expected.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2018)

What they were looking for?


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> What they were looking for?



Lederhosen Chat.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Oct 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think Google misled them to CC, probably not what they expected.


Their first post was 11/09, they made 4 posts before they joined in this thread. Do you think they were expecting a forum dedicated to transvestites that ride bikes or a fun and friendly cycling forum that would be inclusive?


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Somewhere were they didn't get pointlessly mocked? By the Fun and Friendly local Gammon Gang ?


I am aware of a certain thread drift - inevitable perhaps, it's a conversational forum, but I am not aware of any mockery, at least not anything remotely offensive. I was a tad surprised to get an alert telling me that there was new activity on a thread I opened ages ago, but what I see is a lot of time for/respect for/affection for the bod who wrote the original article.

I well remember a few years ago getting into a conversation with a retired copper from Rochdale in St James' Park London about Grayson Perry * and bike bits - can't remember why - maybe because I was strolling with my bike. He was a fan and had trained it down to London partly to see a small exhibition by him at the National Portrait Gallery.

* Momentary brain warp meant I had forgotten his name - didn't want to scroll upthread in case I screwed something - so I opened a new tab and googled "transvestite potter" and up the required info (and pics) popped - maybe that makes me a bad unreconstructed person?

Don't understand the "gammon" reference - feel free to educate me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Somewhere were they didn't get pointlessly mocked? By the Fun and Friendly local Gammon Gang ?


Only other post by me, in this thread was aimed at Drago.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only other post by me, in this thread was aimed at Drago.



You bullying me again? Just wait until i tell the mods!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Their first post was 11/09, they made 4 posts before they joined in this thread. Do you think they were expecting a forum dedicated to transvestites that ride bikes or a fun and friendly cycling forum that would be inclusive?


5 actually, one was so cryptic I thought it was spam.
Yes, a forum dedicated to transvestites that ride bikes would, by definition, be inclusive.
CC is dedicated to all that have an interest in bikes.
Expect some mockery.
Btw, OP is still with us 
EDIT:
OP is @Blue Hills, I meant Ena.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

I'm confused Pat. Ena is showing as a "guest". It took some stones to talk about that sort of thing, so it would be a shame if he has left us already.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm confused Pat. Ena is showing as a "guest". It took some stones to talk about that sort of thing, so it would be a shame if he has left us already.


Don't worry, they are fine.


----------



## swansonj (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm confused Pat. Ena is showing as a "guest". It took some stones to talk about that sort of thing, so it would be a shame if he has left us already.


It would indeed be a shame, and your earlier interactions with him seemed non-judgemental... but don’t you think the Lederhosen comment was then not necessarily the best way to show understanding?


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPcc1ftj8E

Don't confuse joshing between myself and Lance O'Classic as anything more significant than joshing between Lance O'Classic and myself.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

It may be a case of
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU


----------



## The Crofted Crest (11 Oct 2018)

Am I missing something? Why does everyone assume ena is male?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Am I missing something? Why does everyone assume ena is male?


It's using what's on the messages. Would females be cross dressers if they dressed in womens clothes?


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's using what's on the messages. Would females be cross dressers if they dressed in womens clothes?


Are females cross dressers if they wear men's clothes? Or is that just a label reserved for men?


----------



## Alan O (12 Oct 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> Are females cross dressers if they wear men's clothes? Or is that just a label reserved for men?


And what about males and females who dress angrily?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

I think it fair comment that women tend to have greater freedom in dress - Marlene Dietrich's dressing habits were maybe a tad "shocking" for some (possibly meant to be) but since then lots of freedom.

Here's hoping for a return to the thread of the joyful non judgemental enquiring mind of Grayson Perry and his tranvestite pottering.


----------



## BeardyAndyM (12 Oct 2018)

"I am so vain that I wish there was a way I could also wear my advanced age on my back to further pile on the shame."


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

?


----------



## fatjel (13 Oct 2018)

Lederhosen wouldn’t be much use to a transvestite being male attire. 
The Dirndl on the other hand .


----------



## User6179 (13 Oct 2018)

fatjel said:


> Lederhosen wouldn’t be much use to a transvestite being male attire.
> The Dirndl on the other hand .


----------



## fatjel (13 Oct 2018)

OK I stand corrected . But 

As a transvestite I'd prefer the Dirndl


----------

